# What's John Williams composing now?



## Edward Elgar

I havn't heard much recently from John Williams. The last I heard of him was in the soundtrack to war of the worlds. Wouldn't it be cool if he was taking time out to write a symphony or concerto?!


----------



## IAmKing

It certainly would be interesting.


----------



## JfW

http://www.johnwilliams.org/

see for yourselves what he's up to.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

To sum up the abovementioned pages, he composed the music to *Superman Returns*, *Memories of a Geisha* and *Munich*.

Furthermore he is working on music for the following films:

The next "Harry Potter" film
Jurassic Park 4
Lincoln
Indiana Jones 4

Wow. I didnt know there would be an Indiana Jones 4... time to dust off the whip, I guess.

As far as concert music is concerned, I hope that he does not go in that direction. It takes an entirely different set of skills to write film music and concert music, especially with respect to form. It is totally unecessary for him to do this and we may all be very disappointed.


----------



## rojo

Has anyone heard his Concerto for Horn and Orchestra, or his Sinfonietta for Wind Ensemble?

Personally, I would leave it up to the composer to compose in any shape or form he so chooses. Many composers compose in various forms. How can we know whether it is disappointing or not before we have heard it? It may be unnecessary for him to compose concert music, but why shouldn`t he, if he`s inspired/motivated enough to do it?

I haven`t heard the works I mentioned, but they may be an indication of whether he`s 'up to the challenge'. Until I have heard them, I`m willing to keep an open mind.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

rojo said:


> It may be unnecessary for him to compose concert music, but why shouldn`t he, if he`s inspired/motivated enough to do it?


With absolutely no disrespect meant to John Williams, with him it is a question of whether or no he's *paid* enough to do it.

Again, no disrespect, but I stongly doubt that a composer of his stature is simply going to sit down and write something without a commission.


----------



## rojo

I wasn`t suggesting he not be paid for his efforts. Apparently he has already been commissioned to write concert music, and has accepted the challenge; from the website -

Untitled choral work
For its centennial celebration, the Juilliard School announced that has commissioned John Williams to write a brief a cappella choral work to be premiered on April 6, 2006 by the Juilliard Choral Union at Alice Tully Hall. 

Concerto for Horn and Orchestra
The Chicago Symphony Orchestra commissioned Williams to write a concerto for the orchestra's principal horn player, Dale Clevenger. Williams recently put the finishing touches on the work, which received its premiere at Chicago's Symphony Center on November 29, with a repeat performance on December 2.

Don`t know if the Sinfonietta was commissioned or not; it`s an older work (70`s).

Money is often a great motivator...  

I wonder if the works are good; I can`t imagine they would be bad... Must hear them sometime.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Has Williams made any concertos/orchestral music so far that are recorded and are able to buy.


----------



## Manuel

Kurkikohtaus said:


> As far as concert music is concerned, I hope that he does not go in that direction. It takes an entirely different set of skills to write film music and concert music, especially with respect to form. It is totally unecessary for him to do this and we may all be very disappointed.


He has already taken that direction. I have his Violin concerto (in two different recordings), Treesong and his Flute concerto.


----------



## ClassicalEuph

Hi there , 
I wanted to add that john williams has written alot of concert music. Most of it was commisioned.

He is one of the only composers nowadays who writes music in a late 19th century stlye and for that reason he is world famous..

Here is the list on the wikipedia article
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Williams#Concertos

Yo-Yo ma has recorded an album of John williams cello music.


----------



## Manuel

ClassicalEuph said:


> He is one of the only composers nowadays who writes music in a late 19th century stlye and for that reason he is world famous..


As for the concert pieces I've heard, there's nothing of 19th century in them. He's very much into _dissonances _and _non tonal procedures_.


----------



## ClassicalEuph

Manuel said:


> As for the concert pieces I've heard, there's nothing of 19th century in them. He's very much into _dissonances _and _non tonal procedures_.


You are partially right, he does use modes, dissonance and non traditional harmony. But the main frame of his concert works are largely based on writing principals of the post romantic periods... His music is less dissonant than something written by webern or berg .....

His music is more reminisicent of works by Richard Strauss.....


----------



## pianozach

I think Williams is slated to score *Indiana Jones 5*. It's currently in pre-production at Disney.


----------

